# FORMATEO DEL USB



## Edgar Ivan Rodas (May 28, 2006)

Hola amigos ...
quisiera saber si podria recuperar la información de mi pen driver, ya que lo particione mientras  instalaba el windoes xp en una computadora y lo hice bajo NTFS AHORA MIS OTRAS COMPUS QUE TIENEN FAT NO LO RECONOCEN NI LO QUIEREN FORMATEAR
LA INFORMACION QUE TENIA ES MUY IMPORTANTE Y NO LA GUARDE EN OTRO LUGAR 
GRACIAS    :x


----------



## david chitrit (Jun 25, 2006)

Lo siento por ti Ivan, ya que cuando intentas particionar algun dispositivo de almacenamiento la información que tenias se pierde como parte del proceso de particion

Probablemente como tus otras compus son fat 32 y la otra es ntfs, no son totalmente compatibles el uno con el otro

Te recomiendo que lo particiones bajo el fat 32

Suerte para la proxima


----------



## Edgar Ivan Rodas (Jun 26, 2006)

Gracias David por tu contestacion,
ya recupere la información, aunque no del pen driver, por suerte encontre un respaldo en el dico duro del cual copie, que me quede de leccion para la proxima y para otros amigos tambien :::::no particione su PEN DRIVER sin respaldar la información, el borrado es irreversible   SALUDOS A TODOS LOS DEL FORO


----------

